# Cat chemotherapy



## elliejhb (8 October 2015)

Has anyone had any experience? 
My cat very likely has lymphoma. We've been given 4 options 
1- injectable chemotherapy, Baxter gets quite stressed and aggressive so would require sedation each time and also the stress of a 125mile round trip 
2- oral chemotherapy, I can administer at home as either a low dose daily or a high dose weekly. He'd require regular blood tests but the vet is only a 10 minute drive 
3- oral or injectable steroids 
4- do nothing 

What experiences has anyone else had?


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 October 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that you have such huge and difficult choices to make for your puss.

No personal experiences but I know it's been more popular in the states.

This article may help,  written by a vet tech regarding a personal experience of lymphoma in her cat.

http://exclusivelycats.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/cats-cancer-and-chemotherapy.html

To me, given Baxter gets so stressed, I would probably opt for the tablets...whatever you choose, ask your vet LOTS of questions about it. 

Wishing Baxter and yourself a positive outcome xxxxx


----------



## spookypony (11 October 2015)

My cat is currently dying of lymphoma. He wasn't a candidate for chemotherapy, so he's just getting the steroid pills.

If your cat is a candidate for chemotherapy, then I know that it's not prohibitively expensive, and depending on the type of lymphoma, it has a pretty good success rate for giving your cat more quality time. I'd say go for one of the chemo options, but find out if the stressful option actually has a significantly higher success rate than the less stressful option. Also, find out how many trips you would have to make, for how long.


----------

